# Building a whelping box...



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

So I've started this. 4ft x 4ft. 24" walls, with an adjustable door. 2 piece. The walls & pig rail will lift off as one piece so I can remove the bottom to clean or remove all together. As for sealing... I have some shellac which is nontoxic, but I'm unsure how well it will hold up. Ill do a test piece first. I have whelping pads to line the bottom to absorb moisture. What's the best way to seal the bottom that can take disinfecting and general cleaning? I'm leery of anything not explicitly stated as "safe for food contact surfaces"


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

PMd you.
Kat


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would make the box without a bottom. Go to Home Depot/Lowes and get a remnant of cheap vinyl sheet flooring. Put the vinyl down, then the pads, then set the box on top. Then for cleaning move the box off, clean/disinfect the vinyl, and change the pads. Quick and easy.

If painting/sealing a wood whelping box, make sure to do do multiple coats on the underside where it will be in contact with the floor as that is where moisture and nasty stuff will collect and get wicked into the wood if it isn't well sealed.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> I would make the box without a bottom. Go to Home Depot/Lowes and get a remnant of cheap vinyl sheet flooring. Put the vinyl down, then the pads, then set the box on top. Then for cleaning move the box off, clean/disinfect the vinyl, and change the pads. Quick and easy.
> 
> If painting/sealing a wood whelping box, make sure to do do multiple coats on the underside where it will be in contact with the floor as that is where moisture and nasty stuff will collect and get wicked into the wood if it isn't well sealed.


Thanks!

Any idea what is the best thing to seal with?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not really sure. When we had a wood box we used multiple coats of a very hard enamel outdoor latex paint. It held up well to moisture and for cleaning but of course wasn't chew proof. Our current box is made out of PVC, so no need for paint.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

after you build it can you post a pic of it? Thanks


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Not really sure. When we had a wood box we used multiple coats of a very hard enamel outdoor latex paint. It held up well to moisture and for cleaning but of course wasn't chew proof. Our current box is made out of PVC, so no need for paint.


Where do you get sheet PVC?

I was thinking of epoxy... given time to fully cure its pretty much impenetrable

Here is my design


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It's not sheet. I don't know if such a thing exists. Our box is made from PVC privacy fencing.











Epoxy would provide a very good coating. Our floor is epoxy (with quartz granuals added for traction and durability) and it is indestructible. My only concern with wood is that the wood itself is softer, so possible for them to chew off hunks of it no matter what it is coated with. Usually not a problem as wood boxes have been used successfully forever, but just something to keep an eye on with some pups, and some dams for that matter.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> It's not sheet. I don't know if such a thing exists. Our box is made from PVC privacy fencing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the type of epoxy. There are wood-absorbed epoxies used primarily for marine use that can turn balsa wood into concrete lol. 

But, the chewing factor is what made me go for solid wood (no poisonous Chinese glue outgassing) and shellac as a sealer. they could eat the shellac to their hearts content lol


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you get photo email? 
Thanks, Kat


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

If you still want PVC, there is a company called AZAK which makes PVC boards for deck skirting. You can buy it in the lumber section of Home Depot. It's not very cheap, though. 

PVC Decking, Trim, Porch & Railings | Best Composite & Wood Alternative | AZEK


----------

